# +1



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

Can we put +1 in the swear filter to be automatically replaced by "I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore"? This would stop people using it and force them to go back and add something vaguely intelligent after it and if they tried to change it back they'd just be returned to where they were. Variations could be included for the smart buggers, plus one, + one, plus 1, plus1 etc....

Yours, not entirely tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

While I think about it, can we have helmet automatically replaced by "fluffy bunny", that way Compulsory Helmet law becomes Compulsory Fluffy Bunny Law and far less contentious, if a bit puzzling.


----------



## corshamjim (19 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> While I think about it, can we have helmet automatically replaced by "fluffy bunny", that way Compulsory Helmet law becomes Compulsory Fluffy Bunny Law and far less contentious, if a bit puzzling.



+1


----------



## HLaB (19 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> Can we put +1 in the swear filter to be automatically replaced by "I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore"? This would stop people using it and force them to go back and add something vaguely intelligent after it and if they tried to change it back they'd just be returned to where they were. Variations could be included for the smart buggers, plus one, + one, plus 1, plus1 etc....
> 
> Yours, not entirely tongue-in-cheek



+1


----------



## Dan B (19 May 2011)

Could make "n I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore" threads about buying another bike tricky, though


----------



## subaqua (19 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> While I think about it, can we have helmet automatically replaced by "fluffy bunny", that way Compulsory Helmet law becomes Compulsory Fluffy Bunny Law and far less contentious, if a bit puzzling.



move out of the way grandma this slot's needed for the secret show  



View: http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=M4N4GxtCWIY&feature=related


----------



## benb (19 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> Can we put +1 in the swear filter to be automatically replaced by "I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore"? This would stop people using it and force them to go back and add something vaguely intelligent after it and if they tried to change it back they'd just be returned to where they were. Variations could be included for the smart buggers, plus one, + one, plus 1, plus1 etc....
> 
> Yours, not entirely tongue-in-cheek



+1


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

corshamjim said:


> +1






HLaB said:


> +1



You two are both going in my little book.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

Dan B said:


> Could make "n I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore" threads about buying another bike tricky, though



Hmmm, I'm sure Shaun could exclude n +1, he's a clever bloke.


----------



## ohnovino (19 May 2011)

The new version of the forum software (thread here) will apparently have a "like" button, which will remove the need for "+1"s. No sign of a "dislike" button though...


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

ohnovino said:


> The new version of the forum software (thread here) will apparently have a "like" button, which will remove the need for "+1"s. No sign of a "dislike" button though...




I did read that but I'd forgotten about it. People will still do it though, as sure as eggs is eggs.


----------



## Coco (19 May 2011)

I smacked my fluffy bunny on the crossbar this morning.


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

What Fluffy Bunny would you recommend for time trialling.............


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2011)

I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore




Wow, that was quick work by Shaun!


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2011)

meh


----------



## Shaun (19 May 2011)

Shaun "likes" this thread.

True though, the new "like" button will allow people to show their agreement/appreciation for a post without having to +1.

Maybe we could outlaw +1's once the like button is available, and anyone posting a +1 on it's own will have to fix everyone else's punctures for the rest of the week!!!


----------



## Haitch (19 May 2011)

Admin said:


> Maybe we could outlaw +1's once the like button is available, and anyone posting a +1 on it's own will have to fix everyone else's punctures for the rest of the week!!!




+1

My son came home from school with a flat tyre this afternoon. The first person to write +1 after your post, Shaun, should fix it.


----------



## threebikesmcginty (19 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> My son came home from school with a flat tyre this afternoon.



Funny schools in the Netherlands, my kid just comes back with homework!


----------



## Lisa21 (19 May 2011)

Lisa "likes" this thread.



her fluffy bunny likes it too


----------



## coffeejo (19 May 2011)

Lisa21 said:


> Lisa "likes" this thread.
> 
> 
> 
> her fluffy bunny likes it too


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

Lisa likes a nice fluffy bunny.


----------



## Norm (19 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> You two are both going in my little book.


"Don't tell him your name, Pike!"



Alan H said:


> +1
> 
> My son came home from school with a flat tyre this afternoon. *The first person to write +1 after your post, Shaun, should fix it.*


 Don't let us hold you up then.


----------



## TVC (19 May 2011)

I came off hard this morning and split my fluffy bunny clean in two.





thank you.


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2011)

Alan H said:


> I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore






Uncle Mort said:


> I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore




Futhermore? as opposed to furthermore?


----------



## Dan B (19 May 2011)

"Futhermore" was the text in the OP, yes


----------



## Shaun (19 May 2011)

What about "furnituremore"?


----------



## Crackle (19 May 2011)

Well upon my fluffy bunny, I never noticed that missing r.


----------



## Baggy (19 May 2011)

Was your fluffy bunny obscuring your vision?


----------



## Banjo (19 May 2011)

We used to play a campfire game with thje kids called fluffy bunnies. It involved putting as many marshmallows as possible in your mouth but still being able to say "fluffy bunnies". Not entirely the most healthy of childrens outdoor activiyties but good fun all the same..

Will my kids be taken into care now do you think?


----------



## ufkacbln (19 May 2011)

Are these EN 1078?


----------



## Speicher (19 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> Well upon my fluffy bunny, I never noticed that missing r.



 

rrrrr


----------



## Fab Foodie (19 May 2011)

Admin said:


> Shaun "likes" this thread.
> 
> True though, the new "like" button will allow people to show their agreement/appreciation for a post without having to +1.
> 
> Maybe we could outlaw +1's once the like button is available, and anyone posting a +1 on it's own will have to fix everyone else's punctures for the rest of the week!!!



-1


----------



## Shaun (19 May 2011)

Fab Foodie said:


> -1



+1

I like your style ...


----------



## ufkacbln (19 May 2011)

Banjo said:


> We used to play a campfire game with thje kids called fluffy bunnies. It involved putting as many marshmallows as possible in your mouth but still being able to say "fluffy bunnies". Not entirely the most healthy of childrens outdoor activiyties but good fun all the same..
> 
> Will my kids be taken into care now do you think?



.. only if you made them play the game with "Fisherman's Friends (Extra strong)"


----------



## Shaun (19 May 2011)

That's just mean ... lol


----------



## subaqua (20 May 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> .. only if you made them play the game with "Fisherman's Friends (Extra strong)"




making them suck a fishermans friend certainly would get them taken into care


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2011)

Cunobelin said:


> Are these EN 1078?



I doubt it, if only they covered more of the head. Certainly get you noticed though


----------



## threebikesmcginty (20 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> Well upon my fluffy bunny, I never noticed that missing r.



What a pat!


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

+1


Crackle said:


> Can we put +1 in the swear filter to be automatically replaced by "I agree wholeheartedly and futhermore"? This would stop people using it and force them to go back and add something vaguely intelligent after it and if they tried to change it back they'd just be returned to where they were. Variations could be included for the smart buggers, plus one, + one, plus 1, plus1 etc....
> 
> Yours, not entirely tongue-in-cheek


----------



## Crackle (20 May 2011)

Angelfishsolo said:


> I wholeheartedly agree and futhemore




You're already in my little book


----------



## Angelfishsolo (20 May 2011)

Crackle said:


> You're already in my little book


----------



## coffeejo (20 May 2011)

threebikesmcginty said:


> What a pat!



+1


----------



## lukesdad (14 Jun 2011)

Crackle said:


> You're already in my little book




Your little book must be getting rather full. Time to buy a bigger one ?


----------

